# For all you horseless equestrians =)



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Equuestriaan you are absolutely right about how good it will feel to earn that horse and reach that goal on your own steam! More important, you are learning lessons (yes tough ones at that) about life and you will be stronger and better for it.

If you were my daughter I would be very proud of you! Keep up the good work and yes someday you will reach that goal and it will be soooooo sweet!!:wink:


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

That is so completely true. I am part of a non-horse family, which is very hard for a passionate horse lover. My mother is scared ("They're so big!"), my brother isn't interested ("Horses don't smell good..."), and my dad... well... let's not go there. I don't know how I came to love them so much. I let my dream fade for a long time, but in the last few years, I've been able to have my own horses, and it's incredible. I can't believe I ever thought I could be ok not having my own horse.

Keep your dream alive. :]


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i completely agree with you and i know how u feel


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Let me tell you something - 

Owning a horse isn't always what it is cut out to be. Especially if you don't have "mommy and daddy" paying for it all. It takes allot of responsibillity, and money. They aren't cheap.

When you are young, you don't understand the concept of financials - heck, I am 32 and I still don't understand the concept of financials.........but I do work hard for my horse.

Every penny I get, goes towards bills and my horse. That leaves me nearly nothing for shows this year - since the economy went kapoot and my hours got cut drastically. 

Don't go on believing that owning a horse is the only way to go - because it is not. 

MANY top level riders you see - are NOT on their horses. They are on clients horses, being paid to ride.

I am surrouned by quite a few fabulous riders, who never owned their own horses. They prooved their abillities by working hard at barns and riding boarders horses. 1/2 of them, are not competing Prelim and to CIC*** CCI*** on horses that they don't even own, because their owners are paying for the comps and expenses - to get the horses out there on the market.

There is another world out there, for those who don't want to have the financial repsonsibillity of a horse, while having the perks of being around horses.

Don't let people make you feel "lower" because you don't own a horse - there are MANY out there who prooved themselves and still proove themselves while on horses that do not belong to them.

I grew up, riding horses that weren't mine. I free leased for YEARS and there is nothing wrong with that. I found horses in the neighborhood to ride, and I rode lesson horses at lessons - and I even free leased a horse through Pony Club.

Nothing wrong with that. Many do it, many still gain all the knowledge and experience by doing that.

There are many barns out there looking for people to work and ride their horses - there are many people out there with horses in their back yards doing nothing.

Look into free leasing, look into riding other people's horses. Go to barns and put yourself out there.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, I know how it feels. I am horseless right now (financially I can't afford another one right now, & my parents aren't gonna buy me one)- but I do ride a horse named Maverick all the time...& I think of him as mine. But it's not the same as having your own horse.  

I am also in the same boat- nobody else in my family rides but me. I feel special, haha. But at the same time it's like, ugh. They don't understand some things...& they definitely won't buy me a horse. Ack, oh well. My Mom likes horses (petting them & stuff) but she doesn't ride or anything, & my Dad's also not into it. Which is fine, but it kinda stinks being the only equestrian in the family. I think when I'm out of high school, going to college, somewhere down the road I will own a horse again.  I don't care when it will be, but I know it'll be someday.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I've wanted a horse my ENTIRE life myself. My non-horse family didn't have the money for a horse. I didn't get to go to a trainer growing up because my family couldn't afford it. It was enough to try to afford the food on the table.

I completely gave up when I had my daughter! I thought, "it's over I'll never have one now. No point in dreaming that dream." 

So for the last 20 years or so (I'm 25) I've wanted one, dreamed of having one, bonding with one and all that good stuff. There isn't a whole lot of horse people around here and nobody leases. I'm also a single mom so finances can be complicated. 

So this year, I decided to go for it. I only have ONE life to live. I can't go back and change it but I can start now and not regret it when I'm older! I put my budget in order to include a horse and it's costs and got one. Sure he's not perfect, but neither am I and we'll both improve!

I'm so happy I did it though.. so keep up the good work. Get a summer job, save up and look into the costs! When you can afford to do it without your parents help then go for it. But remember when college comes around you might have to give up your horse for a while. Look into the long term plan but you can and WILL do it someday! Even if you give up for a while...


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL I think this might surprise the heck out of everyone here...

But i never wanted a horse. Heck, I never asked to learn how to ride! I was a cat person.. I wanted kitties and thats it. Never was interested in horses one bit!

When i turned 10 my mom saw me playing "horses" with kids at school, and thought I had an interest in them. I didn't. I just wanted to play with the other kids, LOL! Anyways, she got me riding lessons. And I was like "..... kay." Then a year later my dad walks up to me and says "Thats our horse now" pointing at Skippy!, a yearling o.o; And I was like.... "...... kay." I never asked for a horse and at 11 years old I ended up with a yearling. o___o;;;

I remember telling the kids at school about my horse and they pummeled me with "AWWWWWS" and "your so lucky!!" and again, i was like "....kay" LOL! Skippy! dragged me around, trompled me, shoved me, etc. And I was like "Wow... we payed how much money for this thing?" LONG story short... never buy a young kid a young horse... because they go through the terrible teens/twos together, LOL! Skippy! almost made me not want to have anything to do with horses anymore because of how spooky and unpredictable he was. But, finally, after years of hard work my love for horses blossomed and now i teach Riding Lessons and Train Horses o.o!

I guess where i'm going with this... is you will know when/if its time to own your own horse. Don't rush it, or you'll end up with something you may not like. I got lucky with Skippy!, i had the constant guidence of my riding instructor. Make sure your first horse is a memorable one, not just a "This horse is only 100 bucks so i can buy him now!" one.. because it -might- end poorly for ya.

Like the original poster said, keep optimistic! =)


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Very true Skippy. Sometimes be careful what you wish for (or in you case what your parents wished for you! :lol.

Also stated in this thread, leasing is an option. I did that and enjoyed it, but also learnt that at that time in my life I did not have much time to really ride much. Enjoyed all the horse keeping tasks and learnt I needed to learn more! :lol:

I took lessons here and there when money and time allowed, and eventually volunteered at a couple of barns in exchange for riding time. Learnt a lot , and eventually was able to finally purchase my own horse.

I was considerably older than most on this forum, but I was in a place in my life where I had the time, means and funds (though do you ever really have the funds, one injury and wham! that changed fast) to have my own horse.

I'm glad I didn't rush ownership, because I'm a big believer in the time for everything philosophy.

I also learnt a lot from riding so many different horses as many of you do. These lessons are priceless. Enjoy each moment in the journey. Sometimes the moments your most impatient to reach aren't the best moments in the journey!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Growing up in a non-horsey family, and absolutely loving horses has been tough. I never take for granted the time I spend around horses. I just recently..the past 4 days, started working with a horse that I can totally love on, and almost treat as my own. I am so grateful for the situation, even if it isn't actually my horse. You are quite smart to want to earn your horse.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

i have horses now but i was once a horse mad girl without a horse! i wantd one sooooo bad!! so i know exactly how you all feel! i also have a non-horsie family and now that i have horses it is still hard. i worked hard for my first horse too, if i wasnt so devoted to my lessons and if i didnt work 100 times harder than everyone else getting lessons i wouldnt have got my first horse. and i completely took care of him from day one without any help at all. it is hard work owing a horse esspessially if you are learning and you have to do everything your self without help, but it is more than worth it! i was doing lessons and my riding teacher had a friend who was giving her horse to a disabled riding school but my riding teacher convinced her to concider me to have him. i went and rode him and i got a call later that day saying i can have him! picked him up that arvo! words cant describe how happy and excited i was! it is still hard having a non-horse family, i have no one to ride with and i am kind self tought for owning horses. I dont even really have any friends who are horsie experienced.

for all you horse crazy horseless peolple out there, i think that it is a good thing growing up having to earn it all your self. people who grow up having horses or people who are just given their horses and dont have to do much dont cherish the experience as much. once that day comes when you get a horse, i promise, that you will NEVER take it for granted! you will ALWAYS look back and remember what it was like not having horses and you will ALWAYS remember how lucky you are to have horses! its an amazing experience and i dont think you can fully enjoy it unless you have been through the stage where you are completely horse mad and you watch every one who has horses but you just cant have one! so think of your non-horse days as a good life experience that will help you enjoy your horsie future A LOT more!!! just be patient and work hard, that day WILL come!!!


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I grew up in a semi-horsie family. When I was younger, my mom had horses, but I hated going to the barn. When I was around eight to ten, we had two Standardbred race horses, and I'm pretty sure that's where I fell in love with them. I went to a horse camp the year after we stopped racing, then I started on lessons.

I got Twende from my trainers when I was fourteen, and my parents paid for it then, but as soon as I turned sixteen, I got a job to help out with board and such. Today, I still have that God awful job, but I do it to support my love of horses.  I bought a trailer a few weeks ago, I bought myself a saddle, I've bought myself a bunch of little nick knacks that I've needed, I had to save for a car to get me to and from the barn, I worked summer camps for extra cash, and obviously, I still pay half of the board bill.

It's pretty much drained me of money, and I'm only 17, ****. I intend to go further with it through college and afterward, so...yeah. More money. But it's what I love to do, so it's worth it to me. 

You'll get there eventually, and good luck when you do.


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks. I felt so jealous yesterday. I have to try to contain myself


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

I know what its like to love horses and be horseless! 

I rode a bit when I was younger and I worked for alot of my lessons (I only ever had like 20 in the end) It was really hard work and I didnt get anything out of it so I stopped. I have been offered a horse before, a good (old) horse that i loved but I had had to say no. I couldnt afford it and I couldnt keep him where I lived. That was four years ago and Im sixteen now :lol: i still love them but I havent been for a lesson or anything since due to money. I have a non horsey family (except for my sister but she kind of 'grew out of it' :-|) and a non horsey boyfriend. I dont even live with my mum or dad anymore so Im like, on my own except living with my boyfriend and sister. Im lucky I have my boyfriend, he may not 'like' horses but he loves me and supports me. He has offered to pay for lessons and stuff but we are like, poor right now so I wont let him.

I am now going to start riding again soon though, I dont know why I picked now... Im trying to learn how to drive too :lol: I have found a place close enough to where I live (THANKS HAPPYGOOSE!!! ) And I will start with whatever I can afford (maybe onnce every two weeks)

I tell myself every day that one day I will own my own horse (maybe two!) and I know its true. Im studying at TAFE and Im going to get my diploma at the end of the year so I can get a good job to pay for everything, and I do it for my dream of horses. Everytime I dont want to do an asignment I think of my boy and my horses. Its that motivation that gets me through. When I get a job I will be saving every penny I resonably can and I will be dreaming of my horses when I have to get up in the cold morning to go to work.

I know I will get there, theres no doubt in my mind because I have decided that that is what will happen. If any of you horseless people do the same, I can guarentee you'll get there too. 

(Sorry for the long post)


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

haha no prob sallyjane!!!! i only ever did lesons once a fortnight, thats all i could afford as well, and it still payed off!!!


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

Awh this is such a lovely and inspirational thread  

I am currently "between horses" but I ride livery horses at my barn when their owners can't come up. Its really cool because a) it's FREE and b) they're amazing horses I could never afford haha!! Getting some really good experience while I save up for the next one!!

I definately advice "getting in" with the livery crowd haha


----------

